# Extended Jess's Rotastak cage.



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Just cleaned her out and extended her cage a bit today so she has more room to run around.

She loves it - she zooms up and down the long tube. 
































































I wanted to put the triple pod on with bars but I think she would have got through the bars.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Lucky hammy 

I love the close up shot of her lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awww she is soooooooo cute, you always take such nice piccys Jazzy,not a big fan of rotastack but she certainly seems to have plenty of room to run around and she looks really happy.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Awww she is soooooooo cute, you always take such nice piccys Jazzy,not a big fan of rotastack but she certainly seems to have plenty of room to run around and she looks really happy.


I noticed the other day that Sausage chewed the Rotastak pod to bits around one of the plug bits  

He loved that cage though I hope he doesn't miss it lol.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Awww, ahe's sooooo cute! :001_wub:
I'm not a fan of rotastak either, but thats one of the main cages a chinese can have, and she looks really happy!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

wow.. talk about free range... she can run up that long tube and out the window :lol:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> wow.. talk about free range... she can run up that long tube and out the window :lol:


Hahahahaha


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

Aww she is so cute ! Is she a Robo ??


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

looks like a chinese ham to me


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

BeesBella said:


> Aww she is so cute ! Is she a Robo ??


No she's a Chinese hamster so I thought she might escape through the bars of the pod if I put them up so I wasn't taking any chances. :laugh:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Awww, ahe's sooooo cute! :001_wub:
> I'm not a fan of rotastak either, but thats one of the main cages a chinese can have, and she looks really happy!


Yes she seems to be anyway. I did briefly change her into another cage but she didn't seem happy. I think she likes zipping up and down the tubes.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Wait till you see Titch the Robo's new cage.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Yes she seems to be anyway. I did briefly change her into another cage but she didn't seem happy. I think she likes zipping up and down the tubes.


Aww, thats good then, she's so cute! I was going to get a Chinese, but i've decided to go for a Winter White instead


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Yes she seems to be anyway. I did briefly change her into another cage but she didn't seem happy. I think she likes zipping up and down the tubes.


My question is... where does she go?? whats outside???
I bet you have more cages out there at the other end of that tunnel, but your hiding them


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

She goes through the pipe into Never land.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Aww, thats good then, she's so cute! I was going to get a Chinese, but i've decided to go for a Winter White instead


Get both.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> She goes through the pipe into Never land.


cooooooooool... i want to go through it too..

Can i... can i... can i....??????????????


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Get both.


Haha, I would love too, but there isn't really any suitable cages here, and I'm already shipping my hamster heaven over and all the toys and things thats I've ordered, so I don't think I'll have any money left over once everythings shipped, well I'll have money, but not enough for another good cage and toys to be shipped here! Hah, maybe down the line I'll look into one


----------

